# New Outback 23rs



## OBXFanatic (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi all...we purchased our new Outback 23RS 3 weeks ago and have taken it camping the past two weekends. We loved it. I always wanted my own travel trailer since I was a kid. My family camped with a pop up trailer up and down the east coast from Canada to Florida. I have great family memories of this. After my dad passed away last summer, we decided "what the hec" and did it. We are looking forward to next summer when we hope to use the TT many times.

Tom & Fred


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OBXFanatic said:


> Hi all...we purchased our new Outback 23RS 3 weeks ago and have taken it camping the past two weekends. We loved it. I always wanted my own travel trailer since I was a kid. My family camped with a pop up trailer up and down the east coast from Canada to Florida. I have great family memories of this. After my dad passed away last summer, we decided "what the hec" and did it. We are looking forward to next summer when we hope to use the TT many times.
> 
> Tom & Fred


Congratulations on your new Outback! and welcome to your extended family! I am sure you're going to love your new toy!

Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!









Sounds like you're off to a great start, two trips in 3 weeks?? Good for you!!
Where are you from?
Happy Camping and post often,
Dawn


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratulations, you will enjoy your trailer, and if you had great memories from the pop up days, you will just as good if not better memories with your trailer. Enjoy!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello OBXFanatic

Welcome and congrats on the new Outback. Your gonna love it.









Angelo


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome and good luck with your 23RS. I sure love mine!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WELCOME to the group! You're gonna love it here.

Check out the information on rallies and find one near you. Hope to meet you one of these days.

Mark


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Welcome! We use ours year round----last year she sat alot but this year we should be up to about 40 something days. Like you say they are alot better than the popup days!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

2 trips already, thats great! We can't wait to get out in our new trailer! Have fun!


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

congrats,

You are lucky to have used it a couple of times. We bought ours about the same time as you, but its allready winterized and we are waiting for the spring to take her out.

good choice


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome and good luck with your 23RS. 
I enjoy mine and I know you will too.

Happy travels

Another 23rs owner
















willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome OBXfanatic to the Outback Family  
Congrats on the 23RS very nice model
ERnjoy camping with your new Outback

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome and happy trails in your new 23RS.
Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome from N N.J.









John


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats and welome to the best site on the net!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Tribe!!!!

You will not find a better bunch of folks than are here in this new family you've now joined, nor a better way to have fun out there in the world than with your new Outback. We've had our's for just a year, joined this fine cult BEFORE we were even owners, and have NEVER looked back. Life is VERY good as an OutBacker!

Hope to meet you some day at a Rally!

Wolfie
(aka Judi & Kathy)


----------

